# Beretta 22LR - Scope suggestions



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.basspro.com/Beretta-U22-...Stainless-Steel-Barrel/product/10217959/46612

Thinking about giving this to my 18 year old for Christmas. It's new in the box and I don't want to spend a lot, just somthing good for plinking.

I'm a long gun person, don't know much about pistols and especially scopes for one.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

damn the price on those have dropped. why a scope? its a great gun as it is shoot iron sights first if you want to scope it do it after you see its full potential (master the basics)


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Heck, I thought it was built for a scope with the rail on it.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

it is but it also has good adjustable iron sights


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

tonyd said:


> damn the price on those have dropped. why a scope? its a great gun as it is shoot iron sights first if you want to scope it do it after you see its full potential (master the basics)


Almost $100 cheaper at Academy Sports.
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_124111_-1?N=39632023+4294965606

Great little plinkers btw. A lot louder than you would expect, but I have ran over 1000 rounds through mine with almost zero malfunctions. I don't have a scope either and it's accuate enough with the iron sights to headshot squirrels at 15 yards consistently.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

afishanado said:


> Almost $100 cheaper at Academy Sports.
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_124111_-1?N=39632023+4294965606
> 
> Great little plinkers btw. A lot louder than you would expect, but I have ran over 1000 rounds through mine with almost zero malfunctions. I don't have a scope either and it's accuate enough with the iron sights to headshot squirrels at 15 yards consistently.


Not the same one I happened upon. Bass pro has the other one cheaper also.


http://www.basspro.com/Beretta-U22-Neos--22LR-Pistol/product/10217948/39102


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm looking for one also for the Smith and wesson 22 I just picked up. I don't think the red dot needs to be anything fantastic for a plinker. I am looking at the Tru Glo's 30mm.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm a Ruger fan and it's hard to beat a Ruger MK III or a Ruger 22/45. Some come with rails and or rings to mount a scope. The Bushnell TLR-25 is a great little red dot for well under a hundred. I would go Ruger or Browning personally. Both are good .22's. :thumbup:


----------

